# New shed build



## Lloydy

Afternoon all, decided to knock down the old shed we have in the garden as was left there when we moved in, it took us no time to fill it up so time for a bigger and better one!

I think we are going for a 9x9 shed which should be more than enough room, but if space allows we will go bigger, it will have electricity to it for outside\internal lighting and hoping to put the spare freezer in there to make more space in the garage.

Need to build the patio area first to provide a base for the shed and then turn that into a BBQ area as well .

Gonna be done by myself so make take a while but will be satisfying 

Here is how it looks at the minute! The ivy plant is everywhere so locating roots at the minute to cut it all back so it dies off!!!!!




























You can see here the ivy plant and it smothered this tree










Gonna be an exciting project for me as never done anything like this before


----------



## Derekh929

Great idea but go Large as you will always fill it, glad you are doing it yourself


----------



## Puntoboy

I know your pain with ivy. Been digging it up for a week. I think I found 80-90% of the roots so hoping that it doesn't come back.

I want to put a shed in our garden (just a small one for garden stuff) but there really isn't much room


----------



## sfstu

looking forward to this...:thumb:

know what you mean about ivy, house we've just moved into has ivy from nextdoor and its absolutely covering everything in the back garden, fence, decking, trees...


----------



## Lloydy

I am cutting back the main root and hopefully everything after will get dehydrated and die off allowing me to pull it down easier! I need to cut back that bush in the corner of the shed as the root for ivy is down there as well and not easy reach. Also it's in the way of my new shed and BBQ area lol

I may have to rope my dad into helping and the misses has been butchering the garden as well for me as she wants the new shed as much as I do  I'm lucky


----------



## shudaman

go on lloydy make it as big as u can lol
sounds like you have got a plan mate, always good!
pitty you arent a little closer i would have lended a hand with the shed, if you are planing on framing and cladding it yourself then it is easy really
you might be best getting one side wall up and building off that 

have a look at my thread on how i started mine off and give me a shout if you need more advice!:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

New project !


----------



## Lloydy

Cheers shudaman  will more than likely be asking your for advice 

Got home from work today and thought lets crack on so decides to tackle more of the ivy plant and the bush in the corner by small shed 

Never knew what I was expecting behind the bush but found an old bucket growing in there and roots of Jesus! This ivy plant is going down!

Had to borrow next door neighbours bin to put all the cuttings in as well lol bin men come tomorrow so will start again when home from work!

Here are some obligatory pictures for your viewing pleasure. Nothing exciting mind you at this early stage lol














































Most of the root is cut off so all the rest should die off hopefully but next door said he will get him and his kids to get rid of their side at the weekend 

My misses got right involved as well and start hacking away at it! I am lucky she is on my side with the shed build lol

More again tomorrow! If I am feeling lucky then the shed is coming down!

I have only just realised what I have got myself into lol


----------



## Lloydy

Spent a bit more time out there this evening, again slow progress but some progress which is fine 

There was a massive bag of old gravel down the back so I decided to top up the gravel we already have. This needed it to be fair as was getting a bit thin on top!





































Also made a pile of old branches and twigs that are going to a local place for bonfire night! They are collecting already lol










Forgot to get a pic of the whole area as that is much clearer and started to attack the roots now of the ivy


----------



## Puntoboy

Good progress 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lloydy

Done a bit more today, cleared out the corner area and ripped down the ivy from the fence, moved some more stones washed 2 cars and painted a wheel!! Not a bad days going lol



























































































We measured that we can get a 10 x 10 in there so going for it, just need to decide on final shed design and what patio to lay


----------



## Lloydy

little update but no pics 

We have decided to build the shed on a concrete base so going to be ordering the materials for it over the weekend 

Then build the patio area around the new shed as it saves on materials 

Hopefully can make a start on it next week if the weather is good


----------



## shudaman

Sounds a good plan 
No need for decent slabs under a shed 
U mixing by hand?


----------



## Lloydy

Yeah mate gonna attempt it by hand lol

Doing a 9x9 section 4" deep, filling with hardcore and then putting cement in 

Gonna be a muscle man day I reckon lol


----------



## s29nta

Keep up the good work mate, nice focus too:thumb:


----------



## zed3

I would recommend you leave a gap of approx. 30cm between the shed and the fence, a) so you can build it, b) so you can keep any ivy that will regrow under control, c) so you can treat the exterior of the shed, d) so there is air circulation around the building so it doesn't stay damp and will preserve the life of the building


----------



## sfstu

^^^good advice...:thumb:


----------



## Lloydy

Gonna be leaving a fairly big gap behind the shed for wheel storage Nd general rubbish stuff  will be a walkway around it all

The ivy is going to be treated as much as possible and a root killer applied to it all in the hope it never grows back, gonna take a while to do though I reckon!

Gonna check for any roots when I dig the base hole


----------



## shudaman

Lloydy said:


> Yeah mate gonna attempt it by hand lol
> 
> Doing a 9x9 section 4" deep, filling with hardcore and then putting cement in
> 
> Gonna be a muscle man day I reckon lol


U will mate lol
Try and pick a cooler day as well if u can, will help alot with working time for the mix and u wont get a bum crack sweat lol!!


----------



## Lloydy

Ok so cracked on over the weekend and smashed up the shed, quite a good workout and anger relief 










Then cracked on marking the area out roughly and then dig dig digging



















Some hardcore from all over the garden lol










Local supervisor dropped in to make sure the area is looking good










This is from today as had day off work

Had to make a new purchase










Been shifting the good earth over to planting area to beef it up a little










More stuff for bonfire night










Today has been a good day and got loads done! My back is in bits though










This was the highest point of digging and thankfully went easily like hot knife through butter, we have a clay area and this was worrying me!










BBQ in background is old and being thrown lol










So getting there and on target for this weekend to get the concrete down! Just need to finalise the shed we are getting to be delivered in a few weeks


----------



## CleanCar99

Are you planning on mixing by hand? You'll never get it done in a day ??


----------



## Lloydy

Yes 2-3 of us mixing by hand all day, should be ok to get done in a day as not laying loads for the base, maybe about 3-4 inches


----------



## CleanCar99

Do yourself a favour and hire a mixer for the day (£20)... In fact, get two :thumb:

http://www.hss.com/?c=1014433

2.74m x 2.74m x 0.1m = 0.75cum (x 2.2 = 1.65 tonnes of concrete )

Thats 1.65 tonnes of muck you're going to be mixing by hand :doublesho

With a mixer, you can mix 50kg in a mixer at a time.

( 2:1:1 mix, 25kg sand, 10kg cement, 10kg stone )

Thats 33 mixes, at about 5 mins a mix = 2h 45m (with one mixer):thumb:

If you take too long, it'll dry out before its all poured, especially if its hot! :wall:


----------



## Lloydy

Ok I have taken Kyberts advice lol

I have ordered all materials for tommorow including a mixer lol

The thought of mixing 1.6 tonnes of concrete by hand was making me feel ill!

So hopefully tomorrow it should all be done and ready for the shed next weekend!

Will post up pics tomorrow of the progress


----------



## Rizzo

Looking good mate, some good advice you've taken there


----------



## Lloydy

You coming over to help Rizzo lol


----------



## Lloydy

So a good day Saturday! Everything delivered on time and quite a few hours later!
































































Pretty happy with the result and now just waiting for the delivery of new shed 

Also had a good day shopping today at waxstock lol


----------



## jenks

Good work there. Out of interest how much did this cost inc. hire costs.

I will be doing a 10 x 10 base for a shed at my new house and got quoted £170 for 1 cubic yard mixed, delivered and barrowed into place.


----------



## Lloydy

That's cheap take that option lol 

Mine cost £225 delivered for the ballast and cement and the wood!

Would of been cheaper from wickes but I left it too late  

Mixer is £10 for the week on their new deal


----------



## CleanCar99

I'd guess at £8 per 100kg
25kg cement £3.50
50kg sand £3
25kg ballast £1.50

1600kg total so about £128
£20 mixer hire and £20 for 4x2 wood, £10 delivery..

So about £180 ?


----------



## Lloydy

Yeah that sounds about right kybert

Wickes is

£40 a bag of 850kg ballast x 2

£4 a bag of cement x12

£20 delivery 

Wood £20?

Mixer looking at £50 for a week depending on deals


----------



## CleanCar99

No sand? :lol:


----------



## getthewheelsinl

kybert said:


> No sand? :lol:


The bloke said ballast which i assume he is referring to all-in-ballast i.e. a mixture of sand and gravel.


----------



## getthewheelsinl

Well done for mixing it yourself. Maybe the slab could have been floated smoother but for a shed it will be fine!


----------



## Lloydy

New shed being delivered tomorrow 

Will be going up at the weekend hopefully


----------



## shudaman

Top effort lloydy! 
It wernt that hard was it lol
Not for a reemer like u!


----------



## Lloydy

Shed has gone up today!! Looks feel so will get some pics up tomorrow once it's all painted  it looks massive though lol 

Cheers shudaman, was not too hard but it's a bit unlevel so had to pack it out a bit lol

All solid now though


----------



## Lloydy

Ok here are the pics (at the time of posting my bandwith on photobucket has exceeded so you wont be able to view them lol 

Problem with the base as you can see  Amatuer concreters lol










Me and my dad sorted that out by joining them together and packing them out underneath 



















Then we set about construction














































Doors need adjusting




























That was all Saturday as we had quite a few problems lol

Today however was an easier day (sort of)

Sun was beating down and was a great day for painting!

We had to sort out the roof first, so me and the misses cracked on



















Then we started painting the trims and the shed itself




























Finished article (will need another few coats)










So glad its all done now!

Next stage will be to do the patio around it etc but that can now wait for a while whilst we chill out lol


----------



## shudaman

Lloydy i cant see the pics!


----------



## Lloydy

I know mate bandwidth exceeded  6 days lol


----------



## Keir

000webhost.com <- free 1.5gig hosting with 100gig bandwidth each month


----------



## shudaman

Is that the same as photobucket then?


----------



## CleanCar99

Google picasa is free for image hosting.


----------



## dandam

I can see the pics now !!

Looks good, fair play to you especially in this weather.


----------



## CleanCar99

If you ever do a concrete slab again, lay a bit of batten right across it on to the wood edges either side and shuffle it forwards and backwards to get the level right.

Shed looks amazing. Where sid you get it from?


----------



## RobTex

Thanks for adding the pictures of the finished shed! It looks great and I know you will enjoy the extra storage space.


----------



## Lloydy

Cheers guys  

The base laying was beginners for sure lol

Know for next time what to do 

The shed is from garden buildings direct.co.uk

Funnily enough I have the same shed for sale with no floor though 

Was a proper hot weekend for it but my tan is spot on


----------



## shudaman

Wow shed looks awasome mate 
Its a really good size too! 
Wish i made my garden shed slighty bigger now lol


----------



## Lloydy

There is so much room in there and dont think we will run out just yet lol

Gonna have a break from it for a few weeks and decide what we are doing next.

Need to plan out the electrics so got a mate coming in to do that for me.

Going to be reinforcing the shed from the inside and making more secure.

Need to decide on patio area size and what slabs to use

Also need to decide what plants etc are going to be used


----------



## Beesley

Looking good mate it makes me want to move house and get myself a decent shed/garage! Your shed would fill my garden!!


----------



## Lloydy

Well not much has happened since building this shed but as the spring is now here I have started the ball rolling so that the summer I can leave it alone and enjoy beer more!!

I wanted to start on the grass area as it was getting proper minging and dead so I borrowed my friends Scarifyer and set about removing moss and dead grass. This however removed more than I bargained for as it was proper rotten and I had to throw down 10 bags of new top soil and reseed the area. Thankfully it has started growing back 

Next step was to paint all the green fences in the garden the same colour as the shed, I have 24 in total and not looking forward to doing the rest!

The decking is going black as well

The biggest step is to sort out the shed electrics that will run from the garage to shed and then to the house for better control. Planning this stage at the moment and doing all the other boring stuff


----------



## shudaman

You all ready got the fence paint?, cos ronseal one coat fence life is good and cheap!
Screwfix, b&q etc stock it this time of year


----------



## Lloydy

Yeah already got the paint mate as had some left over from last year and stocked up from protek this week lol













Difference outside







Worlds most time consuming job and the colours originally on there need about 5 coats to make a difference!!!

Bank holiday weekend here we come


----------



## shudaman

Looks ace mate 
Really freshins the garden up!
Now you need to get the lean green and some mower lines in it lolol


----------



## Lloydy

Just bought a new petrol powered lawnmower but need the grass to grow first 

Its slowly getting there so getting on with the other jobs first lol


----------



## Kiashuma

Lloydy said:


> Just bought a new petrol powered lawnmower but need the grass to grow first
> 
> Its slowly getting there so getting on with the other jobs first lol


Get some Scott's grass feed on the lawn mate, will help it along :thumb:

http://www.gardensite.co.uk/Scotts_...sourcep=base&gclid=CM6DyI6PiL4CFUTMtAodETQADw


----------



## Lloydy

Just a quick update of the grass lol

It's come back with a vengeance after all the work done










The new lawnmower is so good!


----------



## Kiashuma

Lloydy said:


> Just a quick update of the grass lol
> 
> It's come back with a vengeance after all the work done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new lawnmower is so good!


:doublesho what a turnaround on that lawn, looks great.

What feed did you use?


----------



## organisys

Mow as often as you can mate and you will be setup for the summer. Just don't cut it too short if it looks like we might have a dry spell for a while.
Leave it at least an inch or more.


----------



## Lloydy

I used evergreen 4 in 1 complete as was on offer but it scorched some areas
10 bags of top soil laid down
2 boxes of seeds
5 hours of aerating the whole area
Left to grow for a few weeks and watered every 3 days 

I cannot believe what a difference it made!

Few areas need some more seeds but overall I am over the moon with it


----------



## shudaman

Top job!!
Were you get the mower? My flymo is getting a bit tired and I've been thinking of going petrol


----------



## Lloydy

Lawnmower is from cheapmowers.com

Literally next day delivery as well!

Flymo is rubbish now I have used this!

Well worth the money and more manly lol


----------



## Lloydy

Ok so a few updates as could not be bothered doing anything and been planting a few things and keeping the grass topped up lol

Set about digging all the roots up and got my mate round to help as he owed me!



























































































Basically I am building a small wall around the perimeter and then going to be putting pebbles on either side to neaten it up. The left hand side will have the BBQ on it and the right side is just going to be an access point for the back of the shed and general storage area. Will have more updates this weekend as starting the footings for the wall.

Also had a chance to paint the decking but run out of paint  Got more now though so will be finishing it all off this weekend with some new lights as well




























Cheated in this shot obviously lol










Thanks for looking. Mental for me seeing what it used to look like!


----------



## shudaman

Love the look of the decking, I nearly went for a bit of decking but decided on slabs instead
At least it looks like is was built well! Lol


----------



## dombaird

Looks really good mate! Top job! :thumb:


----------



## james_death

Looks well...:thumb:

Cant fault petrol mower fantastic items just still need a strimer for odd bits and have a battery one of those now so still no cables.

Wood treatments after trying a few over the years for last 20 years with a brief flirtation with other poorer treatments im sticking with the Ducksback.

Have some fence panels that had 2 coats to start with and one more coat 8 years later and there now 16 years old and just the top timber rain strips need replacing, although there due another paint coating now.

Been doing some new fencing we now have and thats time consuming for ocd perfectionist as there double pallisades... worth it though....:lol:


----------



## Lloydy

I actually put my OCD on hold for the fences as it was killing me lol

The decking however it came back so will be out there tomorrow making it look good in every angle lol hopefully the decking stain has up if not will take the ducks back route 

I bought a petrol strimmer recently and my god it cuts quicker than Edward scissor hands!

Will post pics tomorrow


----------



## Lloydy

Finally got the decking done this weekend , firstly me and the old man got the lights fitted, only got 10 LED lights for it but they are quite bright for what me and the misses want and managed to get the edging all done with paint and that was so awkward! I also managed to practice for the wall building by repairing the wall near the gates as that was knocked down last year by me being reckless lol

Been an epic day as got all the odd jobs done I have been meaning to do done which makes me feel good 

Anyway here are the pics
































































Got from Wednesday off this week so me and my dad are going to start building the walls up around the shed and got 1 tonne of stone being delivered this Friday so going to have a few days relaxing and get cracking during the week.

Hopefully will have loads of pics at the weekend to up update you with


----------



## shudaman

Looks really good!!
Really clean and tidy, well done


----------



## Lloydy

So finally got a few days off of work and got my dad round to help as much as possible

Please bare in mind that the walls are not 100% straight as just a garden wall and me and my dad are not builders lol Plus it add some rustic vibes to the wall 

Manage to pick up 200 reclaimed bricks and loaded up the car with them with no troubles























































Waterproofed the bottom with some felt and bitumen to keep the base as dry as possible










These where later straightened up
































































1 tonne of these badboys has ruined me!



























































































This is what it looked like a year ago


----------



## johnsastra16v

Looks great. I love builds like this. Good work


----------



## James Bagguley

Looks fantastic, a credit to your hard graft :thumb:


----------



## shudaman

Look awesome 
When we all coming round for some ribs on the BBQ then:lol:

You laying those slabs as a step for the shed? Looks better without it imo:thumb:


----------



## Lloydy

I forgot the slabs where there! I am trialling a step for it and my next door neighbour lent me those to try out but they are huge and and was thinking about making a brick step as don't want much there really.

The only thing about not having a step there is that you can see underneath the shed and I hate it at the minute so need something there really

I will see what I can think of and do a few tests but for now I am going to enjoy my time of lol


----------



## sfstu

Just had another look on the previous page at the latest pic and the last pic from a year ago.
What a transformation!:doublesho
You really have done a top job both with the decking and the shed. I like the borders and planters around the shed too.
Do you have any bricks left over? You could maybe use them to fill in the area in front of the doors, maybe set into the ground rather than raised, maybe on their sides?

Now I could copy what you've done, but no way would I have the vision to just do that kind of stuff for myself...! 
Often think that when I see threads like yours and Shudaman's...
Rgds Stu


----------



## 20vKarlos

Bloody good results here mate! Looks brilliant!


----------



## Lloydy

Thanks guys

I have about 15 bricks left over so going to do something with them just not sure what to do just yet.

In regards to plants I think me and the misses are going to wait till next year before we decide properly. We want to grow high stuff so that we are more secluded in the garden.

Next main task is going to be getting power to the shed and new spotlights all over the place but that will probably be next year I get that done as summer is drawing to a close now


----------



## Alfieharley1

This weekends meant to be nice lol.


----------



## shudaman

Lloydy said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I have about 15 bricks left over so going to do something with them just not sure what to do just yet.
> 
> In regards to plants I think me and the misses are going to wait till next year before we decide properly. We want to grow high stuff so that we are more secluded in the garden.
> 
> Next main task is going to be getting power to the shed and new spotlights all over the place but that will probably be next year I get that done as summer is drawing to a close now


Bamboo can be good screening for gardens as long as its kept under control lol
I plan on getting some from my auntie next year for screening the garage off abit


----------



## Lloydy

Thinking about putting bamboo in a pot to keep it under control 

Spent today sorting out the garage as it was in a mess and got some new storage boxes



















Nothing exciting really


----------



## dubb

Ventured back into this sub-forum and what an awesome turnaround. You really can't beat doing it yourself with some mates, superb looking back garden buddy.


----------



## IYRIX

Great job, given me a good idea for around my shed. Thanks!


----------



## Lloydy

Thought I would update this as it's been a while, not done too much too it but planted loads of plants now and letting them mature and grow.

Put a new step in front of the shed as it was bugging me and painted the deck in again as went a bit funny. Sort from that just been enjoying the garden with BBQ's


----------



## Buckweed

Top thread :thumb::thumb:


----------



## dubb

Love an old update, looking well!


----------

